# Help identifying quick change tool holder



## Nickedemuz (Mar 24, 2017)

I recently bought a hobbymat bfe65 and got a little box with some extra things that I just assumed belonged to the milling machine. It was two small Emco chucks and some tool holders which I thought was to the dividing head but now i think they might be to some other machine (lathe tool holder).
I've googled a lot but can't find anything that looks like it.
Any help would be appreciated =)


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 24, 2017)

Home made?


----------



## Nickedemuz (Mar 25, 2017)

It might be. I just find it strange to choose such a profile for the holder.


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 26, 2017)

I don't think it that unusual. I think it looks like the old ENCO unit, only home made. That allowed a one handled lockdown and swing of the tool post direction.
Do you have the tool post?


----------



## Dave Paine (Mar 26, 2017)

It looks to be based on a Multi-fix style tool holder - but without the serrations.

http://www.lathes.co.uk/multifix/


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 26, 2017)

Dave Paine said:


> It looks to be based on a Multi-fix style tool holder - but without the serrations.
> 
> http://www.lathes.co.uk/multifix/


Yep, that's what I was trying to say.. couldn't remember the name.  That's a fantastic tool post.


----------



## Nickedemuz (Mar 26, 2017)

Unfortunately I don't have the tool post. But you're right, it looks a lot like that one, only home made. 


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------

